# BIG PIRAYA



## als

This is my big 15 plus inch Piraya.. he is still growing and eats everything!!


----------



## als

Another pic!!


----------



## WorldBelow07

omfg you lucky man!!


----------



## thePACK

very nice....do you have it by itself or with others?


----------



## als

This fish is the King of my tank.. he controls all of my other big Pygos, very very agressive!! One more pic


----------



## acidWarp

Oh sh*t, that is a sick fish man, you should hope he never stops growing!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

that is a niiice Pygo


----------



## als

thePACK said:


> very nice....do you have it by itself or with others?
> [snapback]859431[/snapback]​


These are his friends! (MONSTER CARIBE)


----------



## WorldBelow07

huge caribe. what size?


----------



## als

Ternrtzi 12+ inches


----------



## als

WorldBelow07 said:


> huge caribe. what size?
> [snapback]859481[/snapback]​


He is also 15 inches and Super Thick!!


----------



## Stick

WOW. Those fish are HUGE. How long have you had them? How big were they when you got them? I want some details. VERY nice fish.


----------



## Young Gotti

Nice! I love that Cariba. Makes me miss my old Pygo's!


----------



## NavinWithPs

very, very impressive. i hope mine will one day reach that size. you must be proud!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

beautiful fish man, I hope he keeps growing for you


----------



## als

Stick said:


> WOW. Those fish are HUGE. How long have you had them? How big were they when you got them? I want some details. VERY nice fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]859497[/snapback]​


Hi Stick, sorry about that orb thing.. I have had these fish for many years, the oldest is my Piraya and Ternetzi which are about 13 years old. They were about 6 inches when I purchased them.. my Huge Caribe was about 11 inches at first , I have had him for about 5 years now.. They are housed in a 400 gallon tank..


----------



## NegativeCamber

AWESOME MONSTERS!!!


----------



## 130tank

400 gal..







Nice


----------



## Fido

Any full tank shots? Do they ever hurt each other? AWESOME fish, very massive, they prob keep growing cus of ur huge tank.


----------



## supragtsxr

how long have you had them?


----------



## 33truballa33

nice monsters


----------



## Young Gotti

> how long have you had them?


Maybe if u read the post above, u would know long he's had em.


----------



## Stick

Your fish look very healthy. You obviously know what your doing and it sounds like you've been keeping p's for a while. So how long have you been obcessed?


----------



## apaap

Huge ass m#therf#cker







, sweet.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WOW look at the flames on that piraya!!!! that is one big beautiful fish.


----------



## jonscilz

definately awesome...


----------



## Brendan

wow


----------



## jan

That piraya is just BEAUTIFUL and mean looking









My compliments on your fish you have done a great job raising those pygo's


----------



## Gordeez

That 2nd shot, That fool looks MASSIVE!
Goddamn thats a HUGE fish man!


----------



## Stugge

Omg I want it


----------



## Brendan

i want him lol nice fish


----------



## b_ack51

Why would you want him to stop growing?

Beautiful fish by the way.


----------



## Judazzz

Holy sh*t















Those things are insane!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07

your shoal is amazing


----------



## mdserras

just amazing... those things are beasts!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Im always speechless when you show your fish ALex....


----------



## killerbee

god i really love your piraya




























very nice fishies


----------



## dutchfrompredator

dude, i cannot get over the lower jaws on your fish. incredible pygos.


----------



## fliptasciouz

my tongue is already in the floor...unbelievable that is one huge piraya are you planning to get him up to 2' of lenght that gonna be sick


----------



## janus

That`s one hell of a Piraya!!!


----------



## Ralf

wooooow


----------



## remyo

wow that,s a bog mofo men look,s very great


----------



## Death in #'s

dam als everytime i see your fish i need to change my underwear


----------



## Husky_Jim

Nice to see how your monsters are doing als!!!! A triple







for you and the fish!!!

For those who don't know als is keeping these fish into tanks with best conditions regarding space and filtration.He also make some kind of special food that gives to his P's.I believe that the diet is very important for the fish in order to grow that huge.......

Again...









p.s. (for als) ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!


----------



## sccavee

Amazing :nod:

Can you get a full tank pic that would be great.


----------



## TheRealSNiger

HUMUNGUS!

Is that Waynes old baby?


----------



## als

Stick said:


> Your fish look very healthy. You obviously know what your doing and it sounds like you've been keeping p's for a while. So how long have you been obcessed?:laugh:
> [snapback]859715[/snapback]​


Obsessed?







(20 yrs)


----------



## Serygo

SWEET!!!!
Very nice!
damn lucky ass fish livin in a huge ass tank...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Is that another one of the piraya you grew out from 6"?


----------



## Ries

verry cool


----------



## homebrewed

That fish makes me happy in the pants
Must be one hell of a sight, great colors to boot!


----------



## Novato

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Monsters!


----------



## Reddevill

Good lord that Piraya is huge! 
What do you mainly feed it?


----------



## stingray

Never seen a Piraya in this size







, damn man that is the most beautiful monster-pygo i have ever seen









I'm going to buy 5 little piraya's on the 5 feb and i hope later to have such a amazing pygo just like you


----------



## als

grosse gurke said:


> Is that another one of the piraya you grew out from 6"?
> [snapback]862159[/snapback]​


Yes my first one grew 16 inches... and this one is growing very quickly!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Davo

Bloody hell that is truly a beauty!!


----------



## als

Thankyou, for all your nice comments.....

als


----------



## Sick Of It All

How big was the Cariba when u got it? Also the other Cariba in the tank same question. Anyway u could PM me this special food u feed em?


----------



## marco

your fish are amazing alex. that piraya is priceless......


----------



## fishofury

Absolutely Beautiful P's


----------



## Grosse Gurke

als said:


> Yes my first one grew 16 inches... and this one is growing very quickly!!
> [snapback]862949[/snapback]​


That is simply amazing!


----------



## Richy84

Thats Nuts, wonder what those would all sell for, could probably buy a car.


----------



## Killduv

Holy nice fish!!!!
Damm huge mothers!!!


----------



## jahnke31

that piraya is awesome, as are all the others too!!! how many do you have in that 440 gal tank??? must be nice!!!


----------



## mr_tibbs

I need to see a full tank shot.

(I would've asked last page, but Novato's avatar gave me a seizure...)


----------



## als

jahnke31 said:


> that piraya is awesome, as are all the others too!!! how many do you have in that 440 gal tank??? must be nice!!!
> [snapback]873431[/snapback]​


Five Piranhas...


----------



## ReDraGon->

wow thats one fat piraya..how old is he and how big was he when u ogt him and how long did it take u to grow him that big?

sh*t i am JEALOUS


----------



## als

ReDraGon-> said:


> wow thats one fat piraya..how old is he and how big was he when u ogt him and how long did it take u to grow him that big?
> 
> sh*t i am JEALOUS
> [snapback]881334[/snapback]​


I have had him for 13yrs, he was about 5 inches at first..Still growing!!


----------



## icedizzle

HOLLY sh*t... I'm in awe


----------



## hrdbyte

you are living my goal man hope to have it soon.....
that is awsome man.... im jealous


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1




----------



## flash!

Nice big P's, it's what I'm aiming for anyway.

Tank shot's would be good.......................


----------



## Winkyee

All your piranha are incredible Alex.
I still get goose bumps at the thought of them.
Simply amazing and massive fish . 
Words and pictures do little towards describing them especially that massivly thick caribe.

Great Job


----------



## hrdbyte

just curious how big is your tank that holds all that big p's.....


----------



## redbellyman21

als it is literally taking me a couple minutes just to congratulate you. I mean jesus christ! wow I mean fu-ing awesome fish. That piraya is the sexiest fish I have ever seen! the coloration lasts well over the lateral line through out the whole fish holy [email protected]! YOU ROCK


----------



## als

winkyee said:


> All your piranha are incredible Alex.
> I still get goose bumps at the thought of them.
> Simply amazing and massive fish .
> Words and pictures do little towards describing them especially that massivly thick caribe.
> 
> Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]885405[/snapback]​


Hi Pete, how are you doing? Thanks very much for the comments, I appreciate it! My big caribe is getting so big he's looking like a huge pacu.....Nice to hear from you---say hi to your family.


----------



## Winkyee

Hi Alex 
I just PM'd you after seeing your Striolatus is for sale. 
I hope we can work something out and maybe this time I'll get to the Warbird Museum while I'm in town.








Say Hi your family too








Peter


----------



## Handikapped

holy christ wagons that piraya is huge


----------



## pyrokingbrand

THAT IS A BEAST AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

POST A FULL TANK SHOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DepH

Yeah. I wanna see a full tank pic! Crazy fish btw


----------



## piranha paultje

what i f*cking giant !!!! never saw one in real life......maybe in a few years mine get bigger......


----------



## RB 32

ALS, hi by the way nice pygos they are beautiful. I have a question that has been bodering me for a while now I can't seem to be able to find out. Is it actully ok to feed piranhas food for (HUMAN CONSUMPTION) foods that us humans eat like shrimp or fish fillet and other meaty foods why am i asking is cuz i use to own sharks and i gave them these foods from the super market like shrimp and squid but one day they all died over night now all i feed my piranhas is krill and silversides (whole frozen fish) from the LFS cuz iam thinking i will kill my fish by giving them other meaty foods that we eat. I appreciate you reading and please put an end to my question.THANK YOU


----------



## JReezelle

Those are some nice ass p's you got there man much props!







They look like swimming pitbulls they look so thick and muscular.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

sh*t, thats the King Kong of all!


----------



## watermonst3rs

That Caribre looks like it's on the JUICE.


----------



## sharpteeth

Fish on steroids! lol


----------



## als

RB 32 said:


> ALS, hi by the way nice pygos they are beautiful. I have a question that has been bodering me for a while now I can't seem to be able to find out. Is it actully ok to feed piranhas food for (HUMAN CONSUMPTION) foods that us humans eat like shrimp or fish fillet and other meaty foods why am i asking is cuz i use to own sharks and i gave them these foods from the super market like shrimp and squid but one day they all died over night now all i feed my piranhas is krill and silversides (whole frozen fish) from the LFS cuz iam thinking i will kill my fish by giving them other meaty foods that we eat. I appreciate you reading and please put an end to my question.THANK YOU
> [snapback]935570[/snapback]​


Yes it is OK to feed your piranhas shrimp , different fish fillets, squid, sole, catfish,etc. but meaty foods like beef heart, liver, chicken, should always be cleaned (no fat)
Sorry to hear about your loss (Sharks)

Best of luck...
als


----------



## RB 32

Thank you so much als.


----------



## als

RB 32 said:


> Thank you so much als.
> [snapback]936791[/snapback]​


Anytime!!
als


----------



## Scrap5000

Oh...my...fcking...god
awesome


----------



## Stick

als said:


> Stick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fish look very healthy. You obviously know what your doing and it sounds like you've been keeping p's for a while. So how long have you been obcessed?:laugh:
> [snapback]859715[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (20 yrs)
> [snapback]861137[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I've only been addicted for 18 yrs.....and I thought I had a problem.









I can't say enough about them fish. You have to take good care of your fish to have them live that long and grow that big. Not to mention the patience and dedication to the hoby to put that much time and effort into taking care of your fish. That's an unbelievable collection you have.


----------



## LOON

(I would've asked last page, but Novato's avatar gave me a seizure...)
[snapback]873469[/snapback]​[/quote]

I had one 2 !.

Als that is amazing. Credit 2 you for having him 13 years.


----------



## clarence

i am in luv xxx


----------



## als

Stick said:


> als said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fish look very healthy. You obviously know what your doing and it sounds like you've been keeping p's for a while. So how long have you been obcessed?:laugh:
> [snapback]859715[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (20 yrs)
> [snapback]861137[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only been addicted for 18 yrs.....and I thought I had a problem.:rasp:
> 
> I can't say enough about them fish. You have to take good care of your fish to have them live that long and grow that big. Not to mention the patience and dedication to the hoby to put that much time and effort into taking care of your fish. That's an unbelievable collection you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]938608[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thankyou !!


----------

